# Meet up NorCal-East Bay-FREE event



## whdigital (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a great idea! Unfortunately I won't be able to make it that day, but do hope you'll have another one. Funny enough, I mentioned the idea of this to Jim Burke 2 years ago - so glad you guys are "tuned-in" to bimmerfest and thanks for your support!


----------



## EastBayBMW (Nov 3, 2013)

*Meet up East Bay BMW*

Aw, too bad! Well this is short notice but at least if we can get some participants we can make it grow for the next time. I know it will be really cool! Do you have any suggestions on how to reach out to more Bimmerfest members?


----------

